# 5 senses determining your core element



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

We all have 5 senses. Touch, Hearing, Sight, Smell and Taste. But did you know that each sense has its core element.

Touch = Earth
Hearing = Air
Sight = Light
Smell = Fire
Taste = Water

Your dominant sense determines your core element. It is not the other way round.

If you think one of your sense is more dominant than the other it shows that what your core element is. But our core elements can alter due to impairment or one naturally becoming superior than other. It is important that all our senses are healthy and all our elements are healthy. If a sense becomes damaged or become less efficient it could means an element can be weak.

*The Science​*
Our sense of touch is the best tool to use in to measure the texture of surfaces. Especially solid surface. Earth is a form of solid surfaces and it has more tensile strength. So does the sense of touch.

Sound is the vibration that travels through air. Majorly sound relies most on air and clear space for it to be travelled. Both of variables move freely.

A person needs light in order for them to see. Us human beings have cells in our eyes to help us to see light when it is reflected., Our sense help us see colour and intensity from light. Cone cells help us see colour while rod cells help us to measure light intensity.

Out of all the elements, Fire is what we can smell the most. Even more than we can smell Earth. Fire is a gaseous energy which makes it the easiest element to enter through the entrance of our nostrils and into a lung. Fire is not healthy for our lungs. But from all we can smell it first. Our lungs can't allow it entering and will raise alarm buttons immediately. Smoke can permanently damage the cells of lungs.

Finally the sense of taste is where we produce saliva to break down food. Saliva is 98% water. In hot regions it is important that our tongue is moist. If it is dry you can have infection. It needs to rely on saliva 110%.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

You're seeking this from the refusal of others. I think touch and light connects us....Feel and sight. 







My childhood is full of music and sight, but you also count on us for taste and....


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

I would debate that earth could be smell and fire could be touch. The importance of smell in relation to earth can be found in flowers, plants, other natural aromas, food, even feces. Then, you can even cook flowers and food to get stronger aromas, combining earth and fire. Fire could represent touch because, simply, it is hot to the touch -- not only that, but we are attracted to the feeling of warmth which we find in the the touch of another's skin, in hugs, in sexual activity, etc. To be honest, every sense can be attributed to each of the 5 elements pretty effectively except earth/sound, air/sight, air/taste, fire/taste, and light only matches with sight. However, I can see why you made the connections that you did.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

psychologic said:


> I would debate that earth could be smell and fire could be touch. The importance of smell in relation to earth can be found in flowers, plants, other natural aromas, food, even feces. Then, you can even cook flowers and food to get stronger aromas, combining earth and fire. Fire could represent touch because, simply, it is hot to the touch -- not only that, but we are attracted to the feeling of warmth which we find in the the touch of another's skin, in hugs, in sexual activity, etc. To be honest, every sense can be attributed to each of the 5 elements pretty effectively except earth/sound, air/sight, air/taste, fire/taste, and light only matches with sight. However, I can see why you made the connections that you did.


To be honest I did have second thought on fire and smell.


----------

